# Trainer evaluation - what questions to ask?



## cocobarksalot (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm taking our dog to a trainer for his reactivity issues later today. Do you guys have suggestions on what general questions I should ask? I'm going to ask him about his opinions on behavioral medications.

I went through all his Instagram posts today 😂 he seems like a nice person and all his clients' dogs seem happy to be there. I'm still really anxious about what will happen though, I've been really busy so my dog hasn't been on a car ride and be out and about much for the last two months.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't read your other posts so not sure the situation but I would not jump right to suggestions to drug your dog. Most reactivity issues are a lack of socialization and how the owner reacts to situations. YOu are "really anxious" and you've been busy so not taking your dog out. Combine that with inadequate obedience training and you have a reactive dog.

Let the trainer evaluate your dog. Ask what kind of training do they do? Are they all positive? Do they use correction collars? What kind of behavior modification do they do. I'm currently working with someone whose original trainer slapped an ecollar on a young and zapped them for reactivity but never taught any obedience or behavior modificiation to go with the correction so he has a 2 yr old that couldn't go out into public without losing her mind. There must be obedience and behavior modification techniques. Whether the trainer chooses to shut the reaction down with a correction or work with distance and threshholds more closely is negotiable but the obedience and behavior mods is not.


----------



## cocobarksalot (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't think my dog needs medication, just want to know if the trainer is one of those people who think psych meds are "lazy" and people should work through issues without them, if that make sense.

My dog is reactive since his first day with us but yeah, my anxiety absolutely feeds down the leash however hard I try to mask it. I bet he can feel my heart beat rising the moment I see something he might react to. He's good with people and dogs when allowed to interact so I think what he lacks is "neutral socialization" where he learns not to interact. Unfortunately I have no idea what training or socialization he got before he came to us.

I've already got a general idea of his training methods from his videos and like what I see so far (lots of positive stuff with corrections when needed). Isn't it ironic how I'll probably be even more anxious than my dog when we see the trainer?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I see this a lot. People are afraid of being judged and they don't know what to expect.

Just relax. The trainer will guide you through the interview and find out how you need help. They will also evaluate the dog and let you know how they would like to move forward. Nothing to be nervous about. I guarantee they have seen worse dogs and owners, and I'm sure they helped them out to the best of their ability.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Perhaps ask for feedback and suggestions on your handling skills.


----------

